# Stonehedge Railway - a new Garden Railroad is born!



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

After being actively involved in this hobby for EIGHT years now..im finally ready to begin an actual garden railroad! 

well.._almost_ ready..real construction probably wont begin for another year!








but some "clearing of the landscape" and basic prep work will begin soon anyway..
and a trackplan is just about worked out:










thoughts/better ideas/potential issues/etc about the trackplan idea are welcome!

And a webpage about the planning so far has just been uploaded:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Stonehedge/index.html

Even if I dont begin much real construction this year..its still nice to at least have _some kind_ of beginning actually underway!

Scot


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. 

How raised is that raised staging bay compared to the rest of the track? Looks like it could be an awful grade there.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, 

I'm looking at the plan and loving the simplicity. A concern however is the ability to mow that small section of grass on the far side of the ornamental bridge to the grassy sitting area. Another is the actual size of the sitting area. How many folks are going to be sitting in what looks to be approximately 6 foot wide x 20ish foot long? Just a few thoughts at first or second glance. 

P.S. I can come help NEXT summer but not this year. 

Chas


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 03/23/2009 11:11 AM
Very nice. 

How raised is that raised staging bay compared to the rest of the track? Looks like it could be an awful grade there.


thanks Torby!
I havent worked out the exact elevations yet..this spring I plan to adapt a garden hose into a "water level" so I can see where things fall..
the entire mainline will be the same level..no grades..including the steaming bay! 
(except for the seperate 8-foot loop on the left side..that will be raised higher, but its not connected to the mainline so that is irrelevant.)

the whole area has a slight downward slope..not a huge grade, but it is there..
the higest point is the upper right corner, generally dipping downward like this:










If the track in the upper right "high point" is only 6" to 12" above "ground level"
im hoping the steaming bay can be 3 to 4 feet above ground level..
Ideally I would like 4 feet for the steaming bay, but it might end up being less than that..

I plan to build a water level from a garden hose (by attaching some clear tubing to both ends)
then use that upper right "high point" as my reference point, then see where the rest of the track falls everywhere else..

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 03/23/2009 11:40 AM
Scot, 

I'm looking at the plan and loving the simplicity. A concern however is the ability to mow that small section of grass on the far side of the ornamental bridge to the grassy sitting area. Another is the actual size of the sitting area. How many folks are going to be sitting in what looks to be approximately 6 foot wide x 20ish foot long? Just a few thoughts at first or second glance. 

P.S. I can come help NEXT summer but not this year. 

Chas 




Chas,
good points!
thanks..

I will simply make sure the bridge is wide enough to wheel the lawnmower across it! 
I just use a small push mower anyway..even a small bridge should be plenty wide enough..

yeah, the "sitting area" wont be huge..you are right, about 6X20 feet..
the circle containing the chair will be about 7 or 8 foot across..
maybe room for just one adirondack chair or a "deck lounger" type chair..but thats ok!
(the chair in the drawing is probably a little larger than "life size")

we have the gazebo and deck right nearby anyway..the little sitting area on the railroad is really just an afterthought..
I will put a chair or two there if they fit..as a nice little spot to watch the trains..but its not intended to be a patio or anything like that..

Scot


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I would recommend a second crossover in the other direction. If you pull out of the staging bay you are going clockwise around the folded dog-bone loop. Then if you use the crossover you will be running anti-clockwise. Now the only way revert to clockwise (to be able to back into the staging bay again) is to first back trough the crossover. Also, with a second crossover in the other direction you could reverse the direction around the loop every pass without having to stop and back up.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a pic that sort-of shows the slope: 










the red line represents horizontal.. 
the fence is not level..it slopes upward with the ground..low to the left, higher to the right.. 

Im hoping that if the track in the upper right "highpoint" starts at 1-foot "above grade" (because it will be inside the wall..the retaining wall 
will be a foot high minimum..taller in the front) Then at the oposite corner, the steaming bay, I can gain at least 3 or 4 feet above ground.. 
while the track itself remains level.. 

We want to either: 
a. plant hedges behind the fence. (we own 3-feet beyond the fence) (but the lack of light might not support hedges) 
b. get some kind of thickly growing ivy to cover the fence. 
c. install a solid wood fence. 

along the back 43 feet of chain link.. 
to block out the infamous silver car!  

its actually a LEXUS! 
belongs to the son of the neighbor.. 
its been sitting there since before we bought the house..it shows no signs of ever moving.. 
the shocks are shot..all tires flat..probably will no longer start.. 

the neighbors are very nice, we dont need to block THEM out!  
we have nice neighbors.. 
but we do want to block off the "view" just to make the railroad nicer.. 

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Big panoramic pic!


 

(click on image to open full-size)


Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 03/23/2009 11:58 AM
I would recommend a second crossover in the other direction. If you pull out of the staging bay you are going clockwise around the folded dog-bone loop. Then if you use the crossover you will be running anti-clockwise. Now the only way revert to clockwise (to be able to back into the staging bay again) is to first back trough the crossover. Also, with a second crossover in the other direction you could reverse the direction around the loop every pass without having to stop and back up. 



Thanks Semper..
good idea! and a "double crossover" would be cool right there..
but the single crossover makes it so you wont have to back into the steamup bay! 
I dont see a reason why anyone would want to backup into the bay..
with the single crossover, you can head out of the bay going forward, engine in the lead,
then come back into the bay going forward, engine in the lead..

but yes, once you switch directions you cant switch again..so a double crossover could be useful..
I will think about it! 

thanks,
Scot


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Be sure to give yourself plenty of room around the water features to allow cleaning and maintenance. 

-Brian


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont see a reason why anyone would want to backup into the bay..



oh wait..im forgetting about shays! 
(I dont own one, so I didnt think about it!)


Live steam shays must always have the "right side out"..
reversing a shay could cause trouble! 










Scot


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I stop at the SteamUp bay to refuel and then head out again. Either way, I would have to back IN, or back OUT and still have to reverse directions a some time.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Scot, you're taking out the vegetable garden? Is there anywhere else with enough sun to start a new one? 
SandyR


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SandyR on 03/23/2009 9:14 PM
Scot, you're taking out the vegetable garden? Is there anywhere else with enough sun to start a new one? 
SandyR


Sandy,
yes, this is the vegetable garden..(which had the white fence around it during the summer)
the vegetable garden is going to be moved to the side of the garage!
that area faces south too..and it still gets some morning shade from the big oak tree,
but its then in full sun from late morning through sunset..
MUCH more light than the current veggie garden..

Scot


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot - I'm in awe of your sophisticated planning. My temporary patio-based layout was designed using the "what track do I have laying around here" method.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jlinde on 03/24/2009 10:39 AM
Scot - I'm in awe of your sophisticated planning. My temporary patio-based layout was designed using the "what track do I have laying around here" method. 


thanks! 
but planning is nothing if it cant be turned into reality..
sometimes I think I do _too much_ planning! 
but its fun..

in a few weeks, if spring ever actually arrives, im going to clear out the remnants of the vegetable
garden and begin some surveying work..making the water level, marking some track locations, and beginning
to look for blocks for the wall..

Scot


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 03/24/2009 10:44 AM
Posted By jlinde on 03/24/2009 10:39 AM
Scot - I'm in awe of your sophisticated planning. My temporary patio-based layout was designed using the "what track do I have laying around here" method. 


thanks! " align="absmiddle" border="0" />
but planning is nothing if it cant be turned into reality..
sometimes I think I do _too much_ planning! " align="absmiddle" border="0" />
but its fun..

in a few weeks, if spring ever actually arrives, im going to clear out the remnants of the vegetable
garden and begin some surveying work..making the water level, marking some track locations, and beginning
to look for blocks for the wall..

Scot


I plan my model railroad improvements YEARS in advance. To me it is _MORE_ than half of the fun of the entire project: _plan, plan and more planning_. Because with that comes the anticipation of a truly great project. Once I have actually built it, I need to do _more_ planning of improvements or extensions. I definitely appreciate the _neatness _of your plan, too.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Update!

I have been doing more plotting and scheming..

got some stakes in the ground..the Red Dot represents the upper right corner on the trackplan.
yellow dot is the upper left corner.

Here is the trackplan again, for reference:










I put stakes in the ground marking the center of both loops..
then a stake marking the lower edge of the wall, closest to the gazebo..

I was planning to use the "upper right corner" as the reference point for the elevation of the track..
track about 6" above ground in that corner, because thats the high point of the whole system,
then use that "reference level" to mark out the rest of the railroad..

well..problem with that! 

Because that makes the wall at the far end of the loop 38" high!!
much higher than I wanted to build..

you can see a white string in these photos, marking a horizontal/level line from the corner to the post.



















thats too high..too high of a wall, and would require a ton of fill dirt..

so..minor change of plans! 

instead of using the upper right corner as the reference point, instead I am going to use the lower edge of the wall as the
reference point...im going to make the wall 28" high, then mark out the rest of the railroad from that point..
that will require a small cut in the upper right corner! digging down a bit below grade..but thats ok, not a big deal..
I will dig out the "grassy seating area" slightly so that a retaining wall can still exist in that corner..lower the ground a bit.

Im considering building a wood retaining wall, with 2X8X8's..making each plank about 7" tall..
so the retaining wall for the entire railroad will be between 7" tall minimum (one plank) to 28" tall maximum (4 planks tall)
the majority of the wall will be inbetween those two extremes..

I have a few videos I plan to upload!
I will post them in a few days..

about the wall..
as I said, initially I was thinking of building a block wall...but I think cost is going to kill that idea..
the blocks would cost about $600..while I can build a wood wall for under $200..
yes, the wood wont last as long, but sometimes compromises are necessary..

reading through Shad's wall thread:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/10/postid/87475/view/topic/Default.aspx

there are some great photos of wood walls!
here is Bob's wall from that thread:



















thanks Bob!

I could build a wall like that! 
and it wouldnt have to be as tall as Bob's wall...Im only going "4 planks tall" maximum..
the majority of the wall would be even lower..

questions about the style of wall..
If all my walls are between 7" and 28" tall..would I really need concrete for all the 4x4 posts?
probably it wouldnt hurt, but im wondering if its necessary..my soil is heavy clay..no rocks.
and what about drainage for 1 to 2 foot high walls?
are drain pipes necessary? or would some gravel and a few holes be sufficient?

I dont mind doing all the "proper" engineering! 
drain pipes and concrete, if its necessary..
im just curious how much is really necessary for a low wall...

And would you screw the planks to the back side of the 4x4 posts?
or just let the weight of the soil hold them in place?
because I was thinking..if they are NOT screwed or nailed in place, and the lower planks begin to rot a few years
down the line, it would be fairly easy to simply lift out the planks and slide new ones in..
but if they are screwed in to the posts, then a lot more excavation would be necessary to get the old planks out..

new drawing, with some wood wall ideas:










If anyone has any thoughts on this type of wood retaining wall, im all ears! 
thanks,
Scot


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You sure that wouldn't be "Vinylhenge?"


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, 
That water feature has me confused. The upper pond is in a bed at least 1 board high that crosses over to the lower area that is 4 boards high.Now maybe it's just optical illusion here but unless your elevations are off I think you are going to wind up uphill at both ponds. 

Dave


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dltrains on 03/30/2009 6:57 PM
Scot, 
That water feature has me confused. The upper pond is in a bed at least 1 board high that crosses over to the lower area that is 4 boards high.Now maybe it's just optical illusion here but unless your elevations are off I think you are going to wind up uphill at both ponds. 

Dave


Dave,
I see what you mean! 

and yes, it looks confusing..
but the differing "board levels" (height of the walls) are irrelevant to the level of the railroad itself..

the "one board high" in the back and "4 boards high" in the front exist as different levels
because the ground is sloped..the purpose of the retaining walls will be to make the whole

railroad level..all track will be level, the top of the entire wall will be level, and both ponds, if built at the same level as the track,
would both be at the exact same height..


but I plan to recess the larger "lower pond" below track level (maybe 6" or so)
and raise up the upper pond about a foot above track level..which will allow a 12" high waterfall,

then a gentle slope of the stream downward, under the bridge, to the lower pond..

the upper 8' circle of track will also be raised higher than, and totally disconnected from, the mainline..



does that help? 


thanks,
Scot


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By dltrains on 03/30/2009 6:57 PM
Scot, 
That water feature has me confused. The upper pond is in a bed at least 1 board high that crosses over to the lower area that is 4 boards high.Now maybe it's just optical illusion here but unless your elevations are off I think you are going to wind up uphill at both ponds. 

Dave


Perhaps an MC Escher type of pond?
SandyR


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes just wanted to keep you from having to rethink in the middle of your build. I understood the differant levels and board situation but have had to redo some of my own planning due to oversite. Looking good and good luck with your layout. 

Dave


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Another change to the trackplan: 










Benefits to this plan: 
1. seperating the electric and the live steam loop..which I always wanted to do anyway.. 
now I can run track power, cleaning rail shouldnt be a major deal on such a small railroad.. 
and I dont have to convert all my locomotives to battery power..which would have been a hassle. 
(I plan to run multiple-unit diesels) 

2. The raised live steam portion can now be the height I want..about 4 feet off the ground. 
it was too low before. (only 2 feet) 

Drawbacks: 
1. smaller live steam loop track diameter..only 8-foot diameter. 
Which is fine for everything I will ever own in live steam..but friends wont be able to run the big stuff.. 
No live steam K27's..oh well.. 


hmm..my railroad seems to be getting more and more "geometric" all the time!  
very precise round ponds inside very precise round loops...but I actually LIKE that!  

The live steam loop, the main 8-foot circle portion, and the wye, will be built on wood trestles or bridges, and underpasses for the main electric loop.. 
could look cool! 

I think this is a good mix of "Electric Garden Railroad" with "Live Steam Loop". 
which is what I wanted to achieve all along.. 

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

You know..there is a really a lot of benefit to WAITING many years before beginning your garden railroad!  
the benefit is..all the amazing ideas here on MLS..and taking the time to absorb them all!  

I have been very intrigued lately with Richard Smith's "Raised Platform Garden Railroading" idea: 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/st...C_Main.pdf 

I liked the concept, but for some reason never seriously considered it for my own railroad.. 
im not sure why..I guess because I thought I already "knew" how I wanted to build my railroad.. 
but the idea was always there, stuck in the back of my head.. 

then Tom Gray had to go and post HIS take on the idea:  
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx 

which really got me thinking seriously about this idea for my own railroad! 
rather than copy and paste everything into this thread, I will just keep it on the webpage.. 
I dont have any new drawings yet..just a whole buch of new ponderings: 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scotty...index.html 

you guys make me think too much!  
(but seriously, thanks..I really appreciate it..) 
Scot


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I assume that you intend to run battery power or DCC on the "electric loop?" If not, you've created a reverse loop with and electrical short.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 22 Jul 2009 10:31 AM 
I assume that you intend to run battery power or DCC on the "electric loop?" 

yes or yes!










Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*** And a full year passes by. *** 

some photos to document the landscape just before roadbed construction begins: 



































































































































































REAL construction has begun! 
really! I mean it this time!  
(last September's ground breaking was a false start..) 

New photos coming soon... 

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets see if this works:


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

woo! the video works! thanks Shad! 

I havent posted the new trackplan drawing:












the white PVC tubing in the video represents the outermost blue line on the trackplan..the "mainline"..
Im hoping to have the raised 8' diameter inner dogbone up and running before the snow flies! 

Scot


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Scot - I see you are only at plan no. 14. I numbered my track plans (in about the same space as yours) up to 56 then gave up. I must have had at least another 12 or so before I finalized it. It was an amazing process that took much longer than I ever expected.

My one criticism: I am surprised there is no connection between the blue line engine house/yard and the outer blue mainline. ???


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 28 Aug 2010 08:37 PM 
Scot - I see you are only at plan no. 14. I numbered my track plans (in about the same space as yours) up to 56 then gave up. I must have had at least another 12 or so before I finalized it. It was an amazing process that took much longer than I ever expected.

My one criticism: I am surprised there is no connection between the blue line engine house/yard and the outer blue mainline. ??? 




56 track plans?! wow..I thought my 14 was a lot! 

I purposly havent connected the outer loop to the inner lines..
I might someday, but that is of the lowest priority..
the outermost blue loop will be my only track powered loop on the railroad..
all the other trackage will be unpowered, for battery power and live steam..
I imagine anytime I run the railroad, I will have a track powered train on the outer loop,

and then one or two battery powered trains, or live steam, on the inner tracks..
(I have the capability to run 3 trains at once.)

I have a way to conect the upper "high line" and the lower inside loop, but I just dont see a need
to connect to the outer loop..I might eventually!
but I already have 12 turnouts on the trackplan, and turnouts are my one main stumbling block to getting this railroad built! 
I have lots of track, I have trains..I have zero turnouts! (my Dad only used R2 turnouts, which I wont be using..I have been selling them off)
Im going to buy two Sunset Valley #6 turnouts to start with, and im considering building some myself..

so connecting the outer loop to the rest of the railroad is SO low on the list I didnt even bother to put it on the trackplan! 
I probably will though..eventually..someday..

Scot


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, 
Always good to see progress! I actually have a complete loop now and have been doing plenty of test runs!!! I am thinking of having a mini steam up this fall probably in October, hope you can make it. Just a bit of info from my current layout that could be useful on your steam track... the only place I have problems with engines stalling or derailing is in the spot that is not easy to get to. I believe that would be Murphy’s law... Make sure you have easy access to the steam track, you want to get to an overturned steamer as fast as possible - don’t ask how I know. 
Matt


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scot 

Sent you a PM. Please check your mail. Thx


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

August 2010 Update: 









Got a cool new decoration for the railroad! 
Its a antique switchstand..dont know the exact railroad it came from, but I know the region (Western or south-western NY) 
looking through some books, I suspect it might be Pittsburg, Shawmut & Northern..but I will probably never know for sure.. 
date is also uncertain, but probably early 20th Century. 



























August 26, rock wall construction begins. 









this is the first stone in place! 
Had to dig into the slope a bit to make it level.. 









also the first border of the railroad is defined..that black plastic edging marking the eastern end of the railroad.. 
this will be the area under the steamup bay.. 
eventually the black edging will be replaced by a nicer stone border.. 


















started to lay out the right-of-way!  
a stake marks the center point of the main outer loop.. 
string is attached to another stake, and the loop is etched into the ground. 

White pvc tubing is then laid in the shallow mark, and spiked down for the winter.. 
This is *not* a part of the final roadbed..the white pvc is simply acting as a visual marking so I know where the track is going to go, 
because I plan to build the outer edges/borders of the railroad before roadbed construction begins..the pvc tells me where the track 
is going to go, so I can begin building the rock wall in the front, and the shallow wood retaining walls along the back. 




































First fence panel is up! these will eventually stretch all the way across the back. 























































And thats a look for August...I will also have an update for September and October! 
coming soon.. 
I hope to get the majority of the rock wall built before winter begins on November 1st, and all construction ceases for the 
5-month long "indoor model building season"..also known as "winter"  

Scot


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

scotty 
Nice switch stand. Glad to see your getting going. Looks like it will fit in nicely with your yard.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking good..........


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

September 2010 Update: 

Small update for September.. 









Some experiments with rock placement.. 
im attempting to re-build one of my Dad's rock walls as close as possible, from his old railroad.. 
these three vertical stones are from that wall.. 



























Unfortunately there is a major problem with the positions of these rocks!  
they are meant to stick up above the wall somewhat..the bottom half of the vertical stones will be part of the wall..the top half will stick up above the wall.. 
well in the photo above, the tops of those stones is the top of the wall!  
the placement here will not work.. 









oh well..not a big deal..I will just have to find a home for them somewhere else on the railroad.. 
inspiration will strike.. 









the west of the railroad remains quiet... 

Scot


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Scot, 

You have a very nice start and I love the use of the rocks. One word of caution with your rocks. They look like the type that have a cleavage ( Tendency of a crystalline substance to split into fragments bounded by plane surfaces that is easily broken) Not the other type. If you stand these rocks on edge so that the cleavage is perpendicular to the ground eventual they will separate and fall apart.Water gets in freezes and splits them The blue stone my house foundation is made out of is like this and I found out first hand with a small wall I made out of some extra. (it was dry stacked thankfully) Anyway keep up the good work I love seeing your progress. 

-Randy


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Randy, 
good advice! 

Im not actually sure what kind of rock this is! 
Its clearly sedementary rock of some kind, (as is virtually all native central NY stone)..some pieces will fracture, with difficulty, in flat planes.. 
although many of the large pieces seem to have no visible "layers"..they are quite solid, and do not split easily, or at all.. 
(I suppose you could have "one layer", a thick layer, making up one individual piece.in which case you wouldn't have obvious stress/crack areas within an individual rock) 

I have a book! "Roadside geology of New York"..hold on.. 
Ok, rocks of the Southern Tier of NY in the Susquehanna and Chemung river valleys belong to the West Falls group..Shale and siltstone. 
now we know!  

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

October 2010 Update.
Rock wall building continues..









As I discussed last month, my Dad's three "standing stone" monolith rocks arent working out in this location, 
because my wall will need to be much taller in this spot than my Dad's original wall was..
so I removed the three standing stones for now, they will go somewhere else.









I put some stakes in the ground, and used the water level to string some string to mark the top of the wall.
The top of the wall is 2" higher than the track height will be.
I got some springs from the hardware store, to keep the string tight.


















Wall construction begins..









Deb snapped this one of me at work! 
as you can see, my helper has jumped over the fence..he gets bored easily.









One week later, October 26, building continues..
Certain large stones are set aside to be the "cap stones"..large, heavy and square-ish are the requirements for a good cap stone.


















October 31. Fence panel two is up! 
panel two of seven..this is the last one for this year..im building the fence panels from scratch..
the fence line will be level across the top, even though the ground slopes.
it will be about 4 feet tall on the right, and 5 feet tall on the left.




















And thats it for October..
im running low on rocks! I was hoping I would have enough from my parents old yard to do the whole wall..
I now know I will be short..I made probably 10 trips with the pickup truck over the past 2 years! hauling rocks from the southern tier.
I also used some of them to build a rock planter across the front of the house, the rest were ear-marked for the garden railroad..
I will have to find a new source! I have a few ideas..

There will one more update for this year! November..just the last of the wall building,
then construction closes down for the 5 months of winter..stay tuned..

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Update! 
even though im posting this in March of 2011, this is actually the update for November 2010!  
This is the state of the railroad when construction ceased for the winter, November 15, 2010. 









Not much happened on the Western end of the railroad in 2010, just some grading of the right-of-way and minor landscaping. 









as always, Calvin supervises!  









Stones are laid out on the ground, marking the entire front edge of the future wall..
these arent the actual rocks that will be used for the base of the wall however, they are far too small..
they are just "place markers" for now..



















The start of the rock retaining wall was the major construction effort of 2010. 
its looking good! about 2 feet tall on this side.. 









But i'm now out of rocks!  
I used up the entire stash of rocks that I moved from my parent's house in Waverly.. 
(I used a lot of them for a garden wall in the front yard too..) 
im not even sure how many pickup truck loads of rocks I hauled between Waverly & Rochester..probably ten at least! 
My Mom has now moved, and the remainder of the vast rock collection of the former Stone Hedge & shady Pines railroad 
is no longer in the family..the house was sold last Spring.. 
but the new owners are a very nice young couple, and they said I could come back for a few more rocks!  
So I will probably take them up on that this Spring.. 
but still..I need a new supply..I need a nice creek bed somewhere in Central NY..Rocks litter the state, they are everywhere, 
the tricky bit is finding a stash that I can partake of..the quest continues! 

And thats everything for 2010, "year 2" of the Stonehedhe Railway. 
Big plans for 2011! I hope to have some roadbed down, and actually have a train running by the end of the year! 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

New Video! 
taken just today:


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Scot... If you are in the western area at all, make a trip out to teh arcade area... two creeks come together in Arcade... Cattaragus and Clear creeks. If you follow 98 south out of town about 5-6 miles, you will come to the hamlet of Freedom. Formerly occupied by the Tonawanda Valley & Cuba, it was then occupied by the Buffalo & Susquehanna until they ripped up rails in 1917. Somewhere along the line the Buffalo, Rochester & PIttsburgh got involved and the line from Rochester down to Ashford Junction passed through until the B&P ripped up the final line through the area, when they lifted the rails between Rochester and the diamond with the PRR Buffalo Line at Machias Junction in the late 1980's.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, 
yes, I have been out to the A&A a few times, nice area out there! 
im a big BR&P fan too..I would like to make a model of the Ashford Junction tower someday! 
I might attempt it concrete..eventually. 

Scot


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Scot, 
Great Update! I look forward to more and to you hosting your first steamup. 
Glad to see something concrete vs posters who have opinions on everything...how can they know so much? 
I think Higbie Farm Supply has railroad ties. 
When you find the perfect streambed with perfect rocks I'd like to know about it too. 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Great Video Scot. It's definitely an exciting time of year. I'm turning earth this weekend in preparation for the right of way. We have ECLSTS to stock up on building essentials. You can feel the excitement in the air. I guess until you get you track down you can watch Calvin go round the rialroad. He seems to track better than some engines!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Time Lapse slideshow is updated: 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/stonehedge/Stonehedge-slideshow.html 

Slide #3 (which I just added) is from last November.. 
I probably wont do an updated scene for March 2011, since November 2010 and March 2011 are basically the same!  
I will update it again when new work begins.. 

Scot


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Promise there will be track soon. You've got to get something rolling!  

I wish my back yard was flat!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Well..I suppose I should post my "update" for 2011..


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, 
Been wondering about progress. Sorry to hear about the lack of it...been there done that... 

Keep the faith! All will work out. 

Chas


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been making videos of the progress of the railroad, but I didnt have one for the earliest days of the railroad..
So here is "Video 1"..the beginning:


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have taken a few new videos this year, which haven't been uploaded yet, but im working on it..
Meanwhile I am also re-doing some of the older ones..adding new titles and such, which they didn't have before..

So here is the 2nd video again, this has been posted before, but im re-doing my videos in chronological order..
I will have all six videos uploaded over the next week or so, bringing them up to date..(the last one was taken a few weeks ago)
(the last three are new, not seen before)


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Video 3 - March 2011.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally a new video! not previously posted..I will have two more from 2012, then I will be all caught up..


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Go Scot, Go! 
Great videos and great plans. I hope to run on the Stonehedge one day. In the mean time the Shade Gap is available for your railroading pleasure and it might get used during our unseasonable weather tomorrow. If you run out of rocks you can come over here and help me lay my walls. I've obtained many suitable stones from the back 40. 
Study hard! 
Tom


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Bowdler on 11 Jan 2013 08:00 PM 
Go Scot, Go! 
Great videos and great plans. I hope to run on the Stonehedge one day. In the mean time the Shade Gap is available for your railroading pleasure and it might get used during our unseasonable weather tomorrow. If you run out of rocks you can come over here and help me lay my walls. I've obtained many suitable stones from the back 40. 
Study hard! 
Tom 
Thanks Tom! 

and sure, next time you are working on some walls, let me know and I will come out and help!
no problem..I think im getting pretty good at it! 

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Only two more videos! this one (#6)..then #7 will be the most current video.
almost caught up!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

woo hoo! finally caught up! 
this is the most recent, most current video..
(from now on I will simply post new videos as they are made!  rather than build up a back-log of them..)
thanks,
Scot


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Scotty, 

Good to see you making progress on your rr. I really like your stone wall it looks great. With all the railroads that where torn down on this site the past year its encouraging to see a new one going to be built. Thanks for posting. 

Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Scot... It's good to see you working on it again... Coming along nicely...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Update for the end of 2013:


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's a great rock retaining wall there, Scott. The fill looks nice and natural, and I'm sure you're happy with your new fence. 
Coming along!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

A winter interlude:










(my videos in previous posts are currently missing..an upgrade bug..should be fixed soon..)

Scot


----------

